# Roger & Nellie's Journal♥



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

It's about time I get a journal for the pony & I.  
Long story short, Roger is my project pony, aka the love of my life. I've been on him for about a year now & he has improved TONS! 
So without further or do. . let's get started

4/20/10
Haven't ridden Rogi in three days... Getting back on him tomorrow. When I rode Saturday, he was *VERY* good!! PERFECT, slow cantering!! He was bucking a TAD bit, but he stopped after a few minutes, and he was really very cooperative. Will have more to report tomorrow, once I ride him! There's a chance I might ride Romeo, another pony I exercise now & then, but I'll hopefully ride my boy  
--Nelliee


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

4/23/10
Okay, so, ended up riding Romeo. Needless to say that did *not* go well.. Not going to go into detail. I have a pulled muscle in my arm and a few very, very sore muscles though. I'm not going to ride him anymore now. . 
Still doing a lot of work with my pony, got permission from the BO to ride him every day this summer, & then I have a new mare, who is very very green, and a new gelding to work on too


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

4/25/10
I rode Rogi yesterdayy.. He was VERYY, VERRYY good! Almost PERFECT cantering, perfect trotting. . . He took off once but that's okay.. One buck or two but otherwisee perfection! =D


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

4/28/10

I rode Foxy today!  she is only three and very green, but for a filly, she is freaking FANTASTIC! I love herr. Perfect trot, just VERY lazy and once she stops it takes forever to get her going. She bucks but otherwise, PERFECTT canteringg and trotting and just everything ♥


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

6/19/10
Woow, journal. Long time no see.
Updates -- Roger has started jumping again. . He was better for a bit, but it made him worse. Things are going downhill. He tries, but he is so nervous & aggrivated.
I've been schooling on Chief, who is amazing, & I am planning to lease, and Zucchini, who I show. I'm not riding for the next two weeks, but after that, not sure who I will be riding.


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope you get to lease! & Aw why no riding? :/


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

sydd -- i will be riding monday
just takign some time off


----------

